# Considering a 3D Background, please give me opinions and tip



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

*Should I make a 3D background?*​
Yes2485.71%No414.29%


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm considering making a DIY 3D background out of Styrofoam and Drylock. I like the way they look but wondering if it will work with my emperor 280 filter and if its worth it. Please give me some of your opinions on 3D backgrounds and some tips for doing them.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

I have built two DIY backgrounds: one for my 110gallon and one for my 220gallon.

They can be a decent amount of work to make but they can look awesome if you take your time and plan everything out.

There are more than a few threads on this forum to show you how to make one so you shouldn't have any problem learning from others!

You can easily incorporate intakes/returns/etc for your filters if you plan it into the design of your background.

What size is your tank?


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

The only real downside to backgrounds is the space you lose to them. If you don't mind that, go for it! (and then post pics  )


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

How big is your tank? if it's 55 or smaller I would not do one due to the space you will be losing.


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you, my tank is a 55. I'm not worried about how much space I will lose, because I am planning on incorporating caves into it. I do not think it would waste anymore water than a mass of rock. My plan is to cover the back wall completely and have the background go halfway up the sides. I think i will hide my filters there. In the middle I would like to make a fake root the same way. I want to to start big and become lots of smaller roots. 
When you made yours where did you place the heater? I don't know where to place it where it can get enough circulation. Also has anyone built an air stone or wand into there background? I recently bought one and would like to use it in this tank. How much do you think a power jet will benefit this tank. The cichlids I have now seem to enjoy swimming against the current of my filter return. Thanks for the help.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

duds said:


> The only real downside to backgrounds is the space you lose to them...


+1


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Go for it, Im currently working on one for my 125. Its alot of work. Using dry loc. Started with concrete didnt seem to work so well on such a lg project. Wanted to use Sika 107 but no luck in locating. All i can say is its alot of work and their will be styrafoam evry where. 8) But its exciting and Will look great.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Go for it. You will be glad you did. I know that I am.(My way to hide overflow towers) I would hide your filter intake and your heater in the same space. The filter will provide enough water movement for your heater. I also incorporated a airstone into my BG. I just ran a piece of PVC behind the styro with an elbow at the bottom to run an air line through. The gravel covers the opening at the bottom and you can remove the airline tubing if it gets gummed-up. Then just thread it back down into the PVC and out the bottom. My best advice is to think THIN. Make the BG as thin as possible. Only be thick enough to cover your filter intakes. And remember lots of silicone to hold it into place. GOOD LUCK! And please post pics!
:thumb: opcorn:


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally got the project going and its a little bit more than I thought it would be. Mainly because I've been changing it so much. The plan now is a valley with a bridge across it. *** finished the bridge and now on to the "valley", I want to make it look like the grand canyon. A few questions I'd like to know is whats the texture of drylock? Also how many layer of drylock did you put on? Has anyone had experience painting on drylock?


----------



## Slee (Oct 19, 2010)

I just finished my 55g 3D BG last week and I put water in it last night . I used the Blue Dow foam board. and 4 coats of drylock. The texture of my drylock is a little rough, when I cleaned out my brush there seamed to be something like a silica sand stuck in the middle of the brush. I have heard of people using krylon fusion spray paint on their BG I wanted to try it but I didnt want to wait another week for drying since I have fish on order and I need the tank running.


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)

Update of the project. I know that the arch at the bottom is a little crooked but the valley wall will cover it.


----------



## gcsuthundercat (Nov 27, 2010)




----------

